# Discrimination in Nightclubs?



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

I went to one of the better clubs in the Marina one Thursday evening as there was a goodbye party for a friend. The Bouncer was letting everyone in the line-up without asking for identification. UNTIL it was my turn! My ethnic background is Asian, I am way past 21 years old, I was dressed appropriately. After scrutinizing my Canadian i.d., I was let in. I am still wondering what that was all about. Are Asian women from certain countries not allowed, or the 'lowly' Asian workers? The Bouncer would not say. It is discrimination pure and simple, but wondering what the criteria is? Any opinions?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Some people find certain nationalities harder to judge age with so it may be that. 

You probably look younger than your european counterparts (you lucky thing!) so they were making sure you were actually old enough? 

I wouldnt worry about it too much, they let you in even if you did get a bit of a hold up... part and parcel of living as an expat is dealing with different cultures and their perceptions and cultural differences..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, 4 of us guys went to a place on Thursday night.
We were charged 100 Dhs each. A number of white people were not.
"melting pot" my ass.
@Loladada - what you are thinking is absolutely correct. They would not allow "lowly Asian workers" in. It is also highly likely that the bouncers would assume that you are a prostitute just because it is an Asian female.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

1 - Name and shame

2 - Don't go back


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

rsinner said:


> @Loladada - what you are thinking is absolutely correct. They would not allow "lowly Asian workers" in. It is also highly likely that the bouncers would assume that you are a prostitute just because it is an Asian female.


exactly what he said, the bouncer probably thought you were a prostitute


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Do u think the bouncer may have thought u were muslim? cos muslims are denied entry in such places. Ive also seen young asian men being checked for their id cards in some bars. 

I had once read about an arab national who was not allowed inside a pub/bar ...so its not to assume that they were looking for prostitutes cos most hookers get their way in easily.

True ...discrimination does exist in this part of the world in a subtle manner.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

It makes me laugh when I see the average person in the UAE lump all East Asians in one category. They think Japanese and Filipinos are the same.
In a football internationals game few years back, the referee was Japanese and everytime he made a wrong call, people in the crowd were calling him "son of a housemaid, filibbini etc"....


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Woman said:


> .
> 
> True ...discrimination does exist in this part of the world in a subtle manner.


Sorry, i disagree. Discrimination does not exist in a subtle manner in this place rather it is done quite openly on your face. 

Quick glance at the classifieds section of any newspaper would tell you what i mean by discrimination (salary based on nationalities etc). I guess the lack of discriminatory laws are the main source of this problem and this extends beyond the workplace to even places like nightclubs and restaurants.

My background is south asian and sometimes i do get stopped by these bouncers but once they hear me speak or see my id, they completely change their behaviour. Irritates me a lot but such is life.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have an incident to share .. i was driving near airport terminal 2 ... a police man stopped randomly and asked for my license and registration, i gave him the registration but my passport and license i had left at my office in airport free zone, so i humbly said to the police man that i was sorry and it is my mistake to not have my license with me, i asked him to come with me to my office to resolve the issue, since i tan everyday i kinda look like an arab or an indian as i am tall too, the police man did not believe me and told me that he will take my car and take me to police station, during this time i had someone from my office get my documentation and had them come to police station, at first when the police did not believe i was saying the truth they treated me like i was a pile of dirt, then when i showed them my US passport with my drivers license, they almost pissed their pants, i was then treated with respect all the police men came and apologized to me, even gave me a cup of tea... so coming to the topic i was discriminated when they thought i was an arab or indian, but when they saw the passport it was a whole different chapter


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> i have an incident to share .. i was driving near airport terminal 2 ... a police man stopped randomly and asked for my license and registration, i gave him the registration but my passport and license i had left at my office in airport free zone, so i humbly said to the police man that i was sorry and it is my mistake to not have my license with me, i asked him to come with me to my office to resolve the issue, since i tan everyday i kinda look like an arab or an indian as i am tall too, the police man did not believe me and told me that he will take my car and take me to police station, during this time i had someone from my office get my documentation and had them come to police station, at first when the police did not believe i was saying the truth they treated me like i was a pile of dirt, then when i showed them my US passport with my drivers license, they almost pissed their pants, i was then treated with respect all the police men came and apologized to me, even gave me a cup of tea... so coming to the topic i was discriminated when they thought i was an arab or indian, but when they saw the passport it was a whole different chapter



That is very inconsistant ! Then I would prefer the European way of discrimination regardless of passport 

Seriously, this has happened to a friend of mine as well, he forgot his passport and was not allowed to return home to get it, he had to go to the police station and call someone who could bring the passport there.

So I am assuming this is some kind of "standard procedure" to make sure that people never forget their passport again.

It sucks if you don't have any friends or numbers to call to get help, sure I can relate to that.


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

Loladada said:


> I went to one of the better clubs in the Marina one Thursday evening as there was a goodbye party for a friend. The Bouncer was letting everyone in the line-up without asking for identification. UNTIL it was my turn! My ethnic background is Asian, I am way past 21 years old, I was dressed appropriately. After scrutinizing my Canadian i.d., I was let in. I am still wondering what that was all about. Are Asian women from certain countries not allowed, or the 'lowly' Asian workers? The Bouncer would not say. It is discrimination pure and simple, but wondering what the criteria is? Any opinions?


Hi Loladada... im an asian from the state and recently moved to dubai also. I guess once i get out and explore a bit more, i should expect some treatment similar to this...... I had an interesting experience with the passport stamp at the airport on my arrive to dubai  i guess its their way saying welcome


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

MetalMeo said:


> Hi Loladada... im an asian from the state and recently moved to dubai also. I guess once i get out and explore a bit more, i should expect some treatment similar to this...... I had an interesting experience with the passport stamp at the airport on my arrive to dubai  i guess its their way saying welcome


i would like to know more about your experience at the airport


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I need to go out more and get discriminated against so I can come here and share the stories.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Discrimination is common in UK clubs generally out of favour of white males.

Club owners can determine whom they allow into clubs without requiring to explain any decision.

The ussual excuse ir sorry regulars only tonight.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i wish i had 1,000Dhs for each time i've been told in Dubai, "lucky you are tall, white and blonde". to which i invariably reply every time, "sorry, but i can't help it. must be my genes.." very sadly, discrimination is the rule rather than the exception here.


----------



## nc30 (Sep 29, 2010)

*i have a huuuge prob with this*

I have the same issue and its actually affected my confidence when i go to clubs. 
im 29, indian, but dont look like im from india. bouncers stop me every time and ask for id. its very embarrassing as i cant be mistaken for being underage so its obvious they think im a hooker. i dont know what to do about it . i wear less makeup generally and dress decently, but i still get stopped. very embarrassing


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have the same issue and its actually affected my confidence when i go to clubs.
> im 29, indian, but dont look like im from india. bouncers stop me every time and ask for id. its very embarrassing as i cant be mistaken for being underage so its obvious they think im a hooker. i dont know what to do about it . i wear less makeup generally and dress decently, but i still get stopped. very embarrassing


does it say hooker on your labor card if you are in that business , why would they even ask for an ID on suspicion that someone is hooking?!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nc30 said:


> I have the same issue and its actually affected my confidence when i go to clubs.
> im 29, indian, but dont look like im from india. bouncers stop me every time and ask for id. its very embarrassing as i cant be mistaken for being underage so its obvious they think im a hooker. i dont know what to do about it . i wear less makeup generally and dress decently, but i still get stopped. very embarrassing


I'm curious...if you don't look like you're Indian, what do you look like?? Surely you must have the standard 2 eyes, one nose, 2 ears combo.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally, I would say they think you look like an indian... an indian hooker maybe, but still an indian. 

I normally am taken for a prostitute and not bothered at all at the door. Its when I go in that the men inside are the problem.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Personally, I would say they think you look like an indian... an indian hooker maybe, but still an indian.
> 
> I normally am taken for a prostitute and not bothered at all at the door. Its when I go in that the men inside are the problem.


Indian hookers wear bright red lipstick and a *lot* of make up! She has already told us she wears less make up! You really need to start watching some Bollywood films Jynxy


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am discrimated against all the time too. They make me walk past the queue without paying, get me a table right at the front of the dancefloor, send a waitress straight over to me and give me discount on my bill. I find this totally offensive, but kinda handy all the same lol!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I am discrimated against all the time too. They make me walk past the queue without paying, get me a table right at the front of the dancefloor, send a waitress straight over to me and give me discount on my bill. I find this totally offensive, but kinda handy all the same lol!!


Maybe you wear a lot of make up!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I am discrimated against all the time too. They make me walk past the queue without paying, get me a table right at the front of the dancefloor, send a waitress straight over to me and give me discount on my bill. I find this totally offensive, but kinda handy all the same lol!!


well sometimes you just gotta take the bad with the good!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Felix is the right color, right eye color, right height.... The bouncers can not resist him!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Felix is the right color, right eye color, right height.... The bouncers can not resist him!!!


His gorgeousness probably transcends all race, religion and gender barriers! You have a brother Felixtutu?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by MetalMeo 
Hi Loladada... im an asian from the state and recently moved to dubai also. I guess once i get out and explore a bit more, i should expect some treatment similar to this...... I had an interesting experience with the passport stamp at the airport on my arrive to dubai i guess its their way saying welcome 

i would like to know more about your experience at the airport 
__________________



Hash4272 said:


> i would like to know more about your experience at the airport


What she said ...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Hash4272
> i would like to know more about your experience at the airport


man now i wanna know about it too, with this much demand we could make a movie out of it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can guess. 

They probly wanted her to go into the asian line with the other labourer types. Probly looked at her passport quite a bit. They probly questioned her a whole bunch. Probly wanted to get all the details of who she was coming to work for, where to live, etc. Looking for anything to catch her on. 

Where as, I just walk up, get directed to the short little other then gcc line, give them my passport and they think nothing of looking at it much, stamp it, hand it back, and I am on my way.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I didnt get the same reception for some reason ... one thing I noticed compared to US immigration ... they didnt seem to care .. just stamp and go ... 



Jynxgirl said:


> I can guess.
> 
> They probly wanted her to go into the asian line with the other labourer types. Probly looked at her passport quite a bit. They probly questioned her a whole bunch. Probly wanted to get all the details of who she was coming to work for, where to live, etc. Looking for anything to catch her on.
> 
> Where as, I just walk up, get directed to the short little other then gcc line, give them my passport and they think nothing of looking at it much, stamp it, hand it back, and I am on my way.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I didnt get the same reception for some reason ... one thing I noticed compared to US immigration ... they didnt seem to care .. just stamp and go ...


man this one time the guy totally took me hostage and started making me listen to turkish songs from his blackberry that he didn't know the names of and asked me to name the singers. There were 3432432 people waiting in the line behind me and i am clueless when it comes to turkish music, it was rather awkward!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments ....... erm, i think!! At the Airport I just use my egate card and avoid talking to the humans!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have always been treated very well at the Dubai airport and for some reason also get directed to the fast track a lot of the times. Funny thing is that at Mumbai Airport I often get mistaken for cabin crew  (which I take as a compliment all the time). 
My worst experience was at JFK and Dulles airports. I was flying to our corporate office in DC to attend a meeting a few years ago and the people at JFK were so incredibly rude. On my way back at Dulles, I was moved over to another queue and made to stand with my hands spread apart while they checked my bags, etc. It was kind of humiliating because at one point I was asked very curtly to "step away from the bag."
I guess what I'm trying to say is that discrimination exists everywhere, it's all a matter of experience!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Thanks for the kind comments ....... erm, i think!! At the Airport I just use my egate card and avoid talking to the humans!


yeah i fly in and out quite often, i should really get that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have no issues getting thru but would be nice to get just not to deal with the emirati who is sitting there talking on his bluetooth cell phone.... at work.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have no issues getting thru but would be nice to get just not to deal with the emirati who is sitting there talking on his bluetooth cell phone.... at work.


only expats are supposed to work in the U.A.E!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

New York ... nuff said ..





pamela0810 said:


> I have always been treated very well at the Dubai airport and for some reason also get directed to the fast track a lot of the times. Funny thing is that at Mumbai Airport I often get mistaken for cabin crew  (which I take as a compliment all the time).
> My worst experience was at JFK and Dulles airports. I was flying to our corporate office in DC to attend a meeting a few years ago and the people at JFK were so incredibly rude. On my way back at Dulles, I was moved over to another queue and made to stand with my hands spread apart while they checked my bags, etc. It was kind of humiliating because at one point I was asked very curtly to "step away from the bag."
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that discrimination exists everywhere, it's all a matter of experience!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

K ... before I get flamed .. i was just kidding 



Saint Ari said:


> New York ... nuff said ..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I believe they are raising there own little army of workers.... and hopefully getting rid of the expats! (labourers can stay though!)  Someone might ought to tell them that they then shall have to actually work!!

Seriously, each time I have come thru, the person has been on their cell phone talking or texting on it. Will pick up their cell phone and just start doing something. Someone really should have a talk with them about cell phones being inappropriate at work.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> K ... before I get flamed .. i was just kidding


Well you're in Dubai so it's OK to bash other cities!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah .. having bashed JFK .. the next time I fly in ... they'll make me mop the floors ... hehe



pamela0810 said:


> Well you're in Dubai so it's OK to bash other cities!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I believe they are raising there own little army of workers.... and hopefully getting rid of the expats! (labourers can stay though!) Someone might ought to tell them that they then shall have to actually work!!


besides working during work hours they will have to work hard outside office hours as well to populate the city with locals so they can fill up at least 1/4 of all the residential buildings!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> It was kind of humiliating because at one point I was asked very curtly to "step away from the bag."


They may have thought you were a ninja with lightening speeds 

Before we all get in trouble, might want to go to the lounge or get :focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Yeah .. having bashed JFK .. the next time I fly in ... they'll make me mop the floors ... hehe


Perhaps you haven't been through the proper initiation. The people of Dubai do not mop floors! The people of Dubai have floors mopped for them. We only sit around and complain about how things aren't going our way....you'll get the hang of it eventually!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

jander13 said:


> besides working during work hours they will have to work hard outside office hours as well to populate the city with locals so they can fill up at least 1/4 of all the residential buildings!


 Well from what I can tell, they have been quite busy doing that!!! 

All my emirati friends have a bazillion kids!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I didnt think I could dislike the uae or dubai anymore then I was before vacation... I was wrong I HATE this place! Literally counting down the days until I leave - 400 left


lol it was 401 like 15mins ago, i like that you actually update it everyday! tempted to get a similar hobby myself. maybe carve into office wall.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

jander13 said:


> lol it was 401 like 15mins ago, i like that you actually update it everyday! tempted to get a similar hobby myself. maybe carve into office wall.


I forgot to update it first thing.... I am about to be at a wonderful mile marker and go under 400 days!!! WOOOHOOOOOO

Then the next one shall be 364. Under a year shall feel great! At least I think so right now!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I forgot to update it first thing.... I am about to be at a wonderful mile marker and go under 400 days!!! WOOOHOOOOOO
> 
> Then the next one shall be 364. Under a year shall feel great! At least I think so right now!


People do this when they're having a baby....so 400 days gestation period sounds a little....weird!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have around 9 months to go!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

On Saturday, I will officially complete 11 years in Dubai! I have no idea how much more time I have left here!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good for you Jander!!

And Pammy, we must find you a new country to infiltrate!!!! Too bad I couldnt sneak you back to the usa. If gay marriages were allowed, I would marry you so you could come back to austin with me


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I really wanna see that wedding video!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Good for you Jander!!
> 
> And Pammy, we must find you a new country to infiltrate!!!! Too bad I couldnt sneak you back to the usa. If gay marriages were allowed, I would marry you so you could come back to austin with me


I think if you move to my city / state you can get away with that ... arent there a few states that legalized same sex marriages?? CA not being one of them ..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus:

That's a topic for The Lounge, not here.
-


----------



## nc30 (Sep 29, 2010)

jander13 said:


> does it say hooker on your labor card if you are in that business , why would they even ask for an ID on suspicion that someone is hooking?!


lol. also, they actually stare at the card and then back at me. a couple of times!


----------



## nc30 (Sep 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm curious...if you don't look like you're Indian, what do you look like?? Surely you must have the standard 2 eyes, one nose, 2 ears combo.


i get mistaken for an iranian/east european/pakistani/lebanese. really!


----------



## nc30 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Personally, I would say they think you look like an indian... an indian hooker maybe, but still an indian.
> 
> I normally am taken for a prostitute and not bothered at all at the door. Its when I go in that the men inside are the problem.


ok, i feel ugly now. lol.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> On Saturday, I will officially complete 11 years in Dubai! I have no idea how much more time I have left here!


If you ask any Indian "What is the nicest city in India ?", isn't the obvious answer is "Dubai" ?

So you are at home, Pam


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> If you ask any Indian "What is the nicest city in India ?", isn't the obvious answer is "Dubai" ?
> 
> So you are at home, Pam


Oh CCR you know us so well! It's only the South Indians who consider this place home!
Time for me to spread my wings and fly away from this nest.....soon..maybe in the next 11 years or so!


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the responses. Just goes to show everyone have a different opinion. I should take every incident with a grain of salt and not be overly sensitive. I was complaining that the Grocery Bagger in my local Supermarket takes a break when it's my turn but a Caucasian friend said he does that to her too so it can't be discrimination...hahha.

BTW, I went back to the same club, and this time, my (Caucasian) husband standing next to me. Interestingly enough, I wasn't hassled at all.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Loladada said:


> Thank you for all the responses. Just goes to show everyone have a different opinion. I should take every incident with a grain of salt and not be overly sensitive. I was complaining that the Grocery Bagger in my local Supermarket takes a break when it's my turn but a Caucasian friend said he does that to her too so it can't be discrimination...hahha.
> 
> BTW, I went back to the same club, and this time, my (Caucasian) husband standing next to me. Interestingly enough, I wasn't hassled at all.


Just take your caucasian husband wherever you go...problem solved! That's what husbands are for anyway!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

there are grocery baggers in Dubai?  

I thought they were a mirage and the desert heat was getting to me...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

To be fair i got ID'd at rockbottoms on Thurs. And I am as white as white can be . Just depends on the bouncer and its hardly a hassle.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Pam!

Are you saying that us guys are just there as handbags to make life easier for females?

But wait... surely... oh, no... maybe... damn!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Pam!
> 
> Are you saying that us guys are just there as handbags to make life easier for females?
> 
> But wait... surely... oh, no... maybe... damn!!!


SabFrance I wouldn't dare say that!! Handbags are pretty!!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Ouch! What's that noise... the sound of the male ego being flushed away...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL! 

Love it.


----------

